# Arcadia T5s - bit o advice please



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ive got the 'old' arcadia uvb tubes in my vivs, they are due for a change this month, im considering upgrading to the T5s, can i use the T5 tubes with my old arcadia controllers (providing they are the right wattage ofcorse)??

EDIT-just looking at the T5s and the wattage is higher then the ones im using, do i have to buy all new controllers?


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> ive got the 'old' arcadia uvb tubes in my vivs, they are due for a change this month, im considering upgrading to the T5s, can i use the T5 tubes with my old arcadia controllers (providing they are the right wattage ofcorse)??
> 
> EDIT-just looking at the T5s and the wattage is higher then the ones im using, do i have to buy all new controllers?


Short answer is yes :2thumb:

New starter, new reflector and new tube, well worth it though :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

T5's are high output electronic controllers, so the new tubes are incompatible, and are also a different size... T8 = 1 inch diameter, T5 = 0.5 inch diameter...

bit of a pain, but from what i hear, well worth the upgrade...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As everyone has said if you want t5 bulbs you need T5 starter's bit of a pain in the backside but well worth it. I'm slowly changing to T5 bulbs and they are really good. 

jay


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you need a T5 controller, fantastic bulbs though!


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Changing all my Uro vivs over to T5s, cant recommend them highly enough. :no1:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

And buy your beardie some sunglasses!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

hey guys
haha thanks, wont be able to at present, controllers are £45 each, id need 4, so will have to wait till my student bursary comes through, good ol T8s it is for now :whip:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> hey guys
> haha thanks, wont be able to at present, controllers are £45 each, id need 4, so will have to wait till my student bursary comes through, good ol T8s it is for now :whip:


Im sure surrey pet supplies has twin starter units up for about £35, so long as your vivs arnt to far apart you can run two bulbs from one starter that way. 

jay


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

I am looking into making the switch from T8 to T5 but is there anyone that can tell me what exact controller/starter unit i need please! thanks.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sykeologi said:


> I am looking into making the switch from T8 to T5 but is there anyone that can tell me what exact controller/starter unit i need please! thanks.



Depends on the bulbs that you are going for, there are different Wattage starters and aslo dual starters.

Have a look: Arcadia T5 Lighting - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

This is where i get very confused. I want a 12% 36" T5 tube to be on for 14 hours a day, what controller would you reccomend


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sykeologi said:


> This is where i get very confused. I want a 12% 36" T5 tube to be on for 14 hours a day, what controller would you reccomend


Arcadia D3+ 12% Reptile Lamp 30W 36in - Surrey Pet Supplies
Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller 24-39W (ACE1U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies
Arcadia Reflector 30w 36 inch - Surrey Pet Supplies

This, this and this......

Hope this helps lol....


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

YAYYYY thanks alot this really helped


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to confirm,

T5 is the most important new advance in reptile care that I can remember. This is the closest that science to currently provide to perfection. Lower running costs, no flicker and around 3-4 times more light and UV energy.

More colourful and animated animals with better breeding results starting to be reported already.

You do need a high output, high frequency electronic signal to run high output T5. the old style T8s use a magnetic signal. They simply would not start!

For a 34" lamp you need the ACE1U5 controller. FD3P39T5 is the code for the lamp and ALRS39 for the all important reflector.

You are quite right there are some fantastic deals online and south coast exotics have the package on a great deal. Maybe worth a phone call to the shop. I'm sure they would post out if required.

The controller will run the 24w and the 39w lamp so if you have to chop and change you won't need to buy another controller. Also we make it in a twin. So you can run two vivs off of one unit!

I'm happy to answer any questions. Also check back through past posts and back issues of PRK for reminders,

I also post tips on the Arcadia reptile facebook page,

Good luck one and all and a sincere thanks for your support!!!

John.


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you for being so helpful, im sure once iv ordered it i will need some advice setting it all up lol.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

thanks guys excellent advice, my vivs are on top of each other so running 2 tubes on one controller would be great :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm slow in on this thread. . .but. . .another Arcadia T5 fan here. . .cant wait to see how these products pave the way for the next wave. . .


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

i cannot recomend arcadia bulbs enough but the 1 think i never got was the key differences between t8 and d3 bulbs. i know john can tell me.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

fardilis said:


> i cannot recomend arcadia bulbs enough but the 1 think i never got was the key differences between t8 and d3 bulbs. i know john can tell me.


If I had to sum up the difference in real terms. . . a single word. . ."Penetration"

. . . . . .stop laughing at the back please. . . .

These Ho T5 tubes are so much better in terms of intensity. . .I compared a T5 and T8 both Arcadia 12% D3+) alongside each other and the light really is punched much further down,great colour rendition (not that there was an issue with the T8 on that front)value for money life span (a full 12 months at 12 hrs a day)and the technical aspect of UVB output is better than anything else currently. . . .John is the main man though. . .and can explain much more than me


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

We make 3 different uv lamps

Natural sunlight 2.4% UVB
D3, 6-7% UVB
D3+, 12% UVB

So the names are just brand names. We make D3 and D3+ in both T8 and high output T5.

We all know that HO T5 is much more powerful than the old style T8s but the effective percentage remains the same.

I.E 12% of 100 would be 12
12% of 1000 would be 120. (I hope my maths are correct!)

So the T5s are way more powerful but the relative % remain the same even though they are elevated.

Does that make sense?

John


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I think there is only one product range now that should even be considered...

T5!.....


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

I hope im not highjacking this thread but more asking another question related to the thread . . . . . . . 
And that question is ' can these lights be mounted vertically ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes as long as the lamp is over the hot end and above the animal. No more hung lamps please everyone! It's the main cause of PKC

John




sadams said:


> I hope im not highjacking this thread but more asking another question related to the thread . . . . . . .
> And that question is ' can these lights be mounted vertically ?


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry John please could you explain your last comment further as im a lil simple :blush:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Photokeratoconjunctivitis


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes as long as the lamp is over the hot end and above the animal. No more hung lamps please everyone! It's the main cause of PKC
> 
> John


 
huh? what do you mean by hung lamps??
and whats Photokeratoconjunctivitis??


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hung lamps is where keepers lower the lamp in the enclosure to increase the amount of energy available to the animal, which was needed with T8. But this in effect shone a bright light right into the animals eye which is not good or natural. Reptiles must be illuminated from the top down.

Pkc is a painful condition that can be caused by bright and or unprotected lamps shining at the animal and causing an irritation that can lead to infection.

John



xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> huh? what do you mean by hung lamps??
> and whats Photokeratoconjunctivitis??


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ok thank you, all mine are on the roof of the vivariums, my cwd dragon has ledges that go right to the top though?


----------

